#ubuntu-website 2009-06-15
<thorwil> newz2000: the wiki surge protection is unbearable during the very process of splitting a page into 3 because of it!
 * thorwil pokes newz2000 
<newz2000> thorwil: I'm sorry, there's not much I can do about this
<thorwil> newz2000: i now have a list of links to the "del" of each attachment that needs to go
<thorwil> newz2000: but i can't use it, as the wiki locks me out
 * newz2000 asks his sysadmins
<newz2000> I'm not getting a response, but maybe if you divy the list of links among several people you can get the job done
<thorwil> newz2000: funny, i just wrote the email with this proposal ;)
<newz2000> all great minds think alike
<thorwil> heh
#ubuntu-website 2009-06-16
<MTecknology> newz2000: did you ever get a chance to look at that tarball?
#ubuntu-website 2009-06-19
<MTecknology> newz2000: are you ignoring me? :P
<knome> MTecknology, no, i'm ignoring him.
<knome> ermm.. ;)
<SiDi> hi hi
<SiDi> you ignore me, knome ? :'(
<knome> morning SiDi!
<knome> nope. i ignore nobody.
<SiDi> and why do you ignore him ?
<knome> that was a joke.
<MTecknology> I have one ignore - 0:51    1 root: MSGS
<knome> i have ignores as well, but they are only ignores for different types of messages in channels
<knome> eg. joins and parts in boring channels ;P
<knome> like ermmmm... #ubuntu-website :P
<MTecknology> that's pretty much what mine is for too
<MTecknology> bitlbee
<SiDi> mine ignores any message
<SiDi>  /ignore *
<SiDi> yes, i'm ignoring both of you right now !
<SiDi> stop ignoring me Q.Q
<knome> MTecknology, i have an irssi script that makes the bitlbee root messages more readable (and also so short that they fit a normal terminal window) and modifies their type so that they don't create "activity"
<MTecknology> nice
<MTecknology> I'll have to grab it sometime :P
<MTecknology> irss.org?
<knome> http://blog.knome.fi/files/2007/02/fixbbpl.txt
<knome> nope, only private use ;)
<knome> it might be a bit crappy code, but hey, it works.
<MTecknology> I'll try it out sometime, thanks
<knome> np.
 * MTecknology goes back to coding svg and all the annoying they come with
<knome> oh wow, that email is outdated
<knome> i don't even have access to it anymore
<newz2000> MTecknology: not ignore you, are you trying to reach me?
<MTecknology> newz2000: regarding that tarball I sent you a while ago :)
<newz2000> oh, no, not ignoring you per se
<newz2000> but I am consistently failing to reply
<MTecknology> I was just curious if you ever got around to look at it :P
<MTecknology> then I was going to ask what you thought
<newz2000> I did look at it and I'm still not sure what I'm looking at. I'm not sure what problem it solves and I don't understand the solution.
<newz2000> let me open the tarball again, just a min
<MTecknology> You're familiar with Drupal. Do you have your own drupal site?
<newz2000> yes
<MTecknology> It's just text files for each banner option.
<newz2000> each text file contains a reference to the js file (a script tag)
<MTecknology> I'd prefer it if instead I were able to just grab a tarball of the entire thing, but because you guys control the minute the banner switches to showing as released, it's not really possible
<MTecknology> The project is lp:drupal-ubuntu-countdown
<newz2000> a tarball of the entire "what"?
<MTecknology> all the images and everything needed so there's no need for your servers to get hammered
<newz2000> a tarball of the images is certainly possible
<newz2000> the only thing that gets tricky is to know when the image "it's here" should show
<MTecknology> that's what I was referring to
<newz2000> but currently what I do is modify the js file
<newz2000> it's not a big deal to modify something else so that your script can detect the change
<newz2000> you may have noticed that the js doesn't appear to change for an hour or two after release...
<newz2000> this is because of our caching rules changing
<MTecknology> ya, I did actually
<MTecknology> You could log into the website and clear cache
<newz2000> this trigger we're referring to would suffer the same problem
<newz2000> we do that
<MTecknology> oh
<newz2000> well, wait
<newz2000> we modify the servers in the day or days before release to prevent shift+reload from working
<newz2000> the caches basically get a static copy of the site
<newz2000> then we release the caches for a moment when it's time to release
<newz2000> and then again shortly after release
<newz2000> it's this second tiem that the js and banners change
<newz2000> might be 15 min after or 2 hours after, but right in there
<newz2000> anyway, your trigger script that detects the change would be subject to the same delay
<newz2000> it's really not a big deal
<newz2000> but if all you want is a trigger we can do it
<MTecknology> would you be willing to host a tarball for it as well?
<MTecknology> I don't have the bandwidth to offer for that sort of thing? I get 50mb up but my bandwidth/month is pretty low
<newz2000> well, we host it on the wiki currently
<MTecknology> where?
<newz2000> wiki.ubuntu.com/Website
<newz2000> there's a page for the countdown banners and we put it there somewhere
<newz2000> what is the purpose of the tarball, is it somehting your script will automatically grab? If so we should not host it on the wiki
<MTecknology> ya, that's it purpose
<newz2000> so instead we should create a ppa or something similar
<newz2000> otherwise someone could stuff the tarball with nasty php or something
<newz2000> or we could just agree on a naming scheme for the files
<newz2000> and host them on ubuntu.com
<newz2000> what we should do is hold off for just a bit
<MTecknology> hrm... how hard would it be to pull a ppa w/ php?
<newz2000> probably hard. :-)
<newz2000> I'm working on a solution to host static content
<newz2000> for ubuntu.com and the related websites
<newz2000> I'm hoping to have some progress soon
<MTecknology> alrighty
<newz2000> it would be the ideal place for this stuff
<MTecknology> I'll look into the ppa as well, just since that sounds like it could be a fun idea
<newz2000> sure
<newz2000> we could probably put a redirect in place on ubuntu.com that points to the final location of the files
<newz2000> it would only change once each release around the beta period
<MTecknology> You should take a peek at the source code sometime, or try out the module :) - I think I did pretty decent work on it
<MTecknology> Everything I'm producing I'm going to try to port to D5 when it's all done
<newz2000> ok, I will
<MTecknology> I'll wait a week or two before I poke you again :)
<MTecknology> or more if you prefer... somehow I get the feeling you're a busy person :P
<newz2000> well, there's always more to do than I can do, so it just comes down to priorities
<newz2000> this will probably increase in priority as it nears time to release banners again
<MTecknology> holy crap...
<MTecknology> why ppa...
<newz2000> yeah, bad idea
<newz2000> that's just for debs
<MTecknology> but no reason we can't do something like https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu-drupal-releases/6.x/6.3.2
<MTecknology> We could use a redirect on ubuntu.com to point at w/e
<MTecknology> what's your opinion on that?
<newz2000> I think we can do better
<MTecknology> you don't like the launchpad idea?
<newz2000> wait, is this to a .deb file or can we host any file there?
<newz2000> oh, any file
<newz2000> yes, that's good
<MTecknology> yup
<newz2000> sure
<MTecknology> http://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu-drupal-releases/6.x/6.3.2/+download/ubuntu-drupal.tgz
<MTecknology> It's look something like http://launchpad.net/drupal-ubuntu-countdown/head/jaunty/+download/jaunty-banners.tgz
<MTecknology> not only that, but then I can have my group keep owning the code, but I can also add you ~ubuntu-website as maintainers so if I randomly die then you guys can keep it up to date
<MTecknology> You think that's a good idea then? Or do you still want to look for better?
<newz2000> that'll work
<MTecknology> we might still want a file the javascript can scan to see if it's been released or not
<MTecknology> I can easily make it so if the pointer is pointing at the same location as before then it won't pull new cache too
<MTecknology> newz2000: is there any way you could send me a tarball of all the images and everything else for the current release?
<newz2000> they're on that wiki page
<newz2000> that's the best place to get them
<MTecknology> I love launchpad bugs....
<MTecknology> newz2000: Any chance you could make a pointer that points here? http://edge.launchpad.net/drupal-ubuntu-countdown/banners/jaunty/+download/countdown.tgz
<MTecknology> I know it'll sit there because I just created it :P
<newz2000> MTecknology: I'd rather not
<newz2000> the reason is because I want to make sure we have a solid qa process before we put a redirect in from ubuntu.com
<MTecknology> good point
<MTecknology> what is one redirect that you have setup?
<newz2000> MTecknology: what do you mean?
<MTecknology> Do you have any redirects currently?
<MTecknology> I just wanted to see what curl showed me about them
<newz2000> ok, sure
<newz2000> let me find one
<newz2000> http://www.ubuntu.com/cloud
<MTecknology> interesting
<MTecknology> So I'll probably pull the redirect and see if it points at a new location fromt eh one saved in the db and if it is different then pull a new copy
<MTecknology> Thanks :D
#ubuntu-website 2009-06-20
<MTecknology> newz2000: I still haven't found a copy of everything - but I can look more later
#ubuntu-website 2010-06-21
<maccam94> help.ubuntu.com seems to be having some issues right now
<jpds> maccam94: It's being worked on.
<maccam94> Ok, just thought i'd give a heads-up.
<jpds> maccam94: Sure, it's great to be notified of issues. :)
<jpds> maccam94: And it's back.
<maccam94> jpds: sorta. Still can't open https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW
<jpds> maccam94: Ctrl-F5?
<maccam94> but the main page loads. progress! haha
<maccam94> ctrl + f5 is no good
<jpds> It just loaded fine here...
<maccam94> aaaand that's back too now
<maccam94> Well, keep up the good work guys!
<newz2000> hey gang, been offline for a couple days but I'm back now
<stas> newz2000: welcome back :)
<cjohnston> everyone hide!
<cjohnston> stas: still around?
 * knome hides from cjohnston 
<cjohnston> lol
<newz2000> hey stas, did you see bug #595771?
<cjohnston> newz2000: ill take your opinion too..
<cjohnston> bug 595771
 * newz2000 wonders where our bug bot is
<cjohnston> hmm
<knome> newz2000, hiding
<cjohnston> !fail
<ubot4> Factoid 'fail' not found
<cjohnston> lol
<knome> newz2000, want me to ask jussi?
<newz2000> knome: sure, please
<cjohnston> newz2000 / stas it was mentioned to me that the text under ubuntu should be larger
<cjohnston> http://dev.ubuntu-fl.org  - its hard to tell that its the florida loco team
<knome> newz2000, done
<knome> newz2000, i'll get back to you when i hear something
<stas> cjohnston: ok, saved for later
<stas> newz2000: checking the bug now
<knome> newz2000, try again
<newz2000> bug #595771
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 595771 in ubuntu-website "mouse over area on nav should be clickable (affects: 1) (heat: 39)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/595771
<knome> :)
<newz2000> thanks knome!
<knome> no problem
<stas> newz2000: you mean that you would like that the all height button be clickable?
<stas> not just the part where text exists
<newz2000> stas: yes
<newz2000> so that the same area that triggers the hover is also clickable
<knome> bbl, going to grocery store
<stas> newz2000: ok will be done
<cjohnston> knome: can i give you my list
<knome> cjohnston, list? :)
<cjohnston> grocery
<knome> haha
<knome> you can
<stas> :)
<knome> but only if you want me to eat what you want
<cjohnston> ill pay ya if you deliver it all fresh
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> you prolly dont want to eat what i want
<stas> just don't use ups, fedex are faster and cheaper :P
<knome> cjohnston, okay, you'll have to pay for the trip as well
<cjohnston> lol
<mhall119> that's expensive shipping
<knome> definitely
<knome> plus i have a hourly rate of 80 euros
<knome> plus VAT
<cjohnston> i dont pay in euros
<mhall119> knome: can we pay in Greek bonds?
<knome> oh, nitpicking customer bonus, 140 usd per hour plus vat
<knome> mhall119, no ;)
<knome> only eur, gbp or usd goes
<cjohnston> lol
<knome> cjohnston, so, that would approximately make 20000 usd. what do you want me to get for you?
<cjohnston> sure thing
<cjohnston> lol
<mhall119> he wants you to deliver 30000 Euros, can you do that for 20000 usd?
<knome> mhall119, we were talking about "grocery shopping"
<knome> mhall119, "mafia shopping" has different hourly rates
<mhall119> your grocery stores don't sell money? lame
<knome> mhall119, no, not if i don't ask them nicely with a gun
<mhall119> manners are key
<knome> yup
<stas> newz2000 cjohnston update your brnaches and tell me if its better now
<cjohnston> hmm... its saying no updates
<stas> Using saved push location: bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~sushkov/ubuntu-website/light-wordpress-theme/
<stas> Pushed up to revision 19.
<cjohnston> im on 19 and see no noticable difference
<cjohnston> hmm
<cjohnston> 1 sec
 * newz2000 is switching branches
<cjohnston> for some reason it isnt letting me update the branch
<newz2000> ugh, it would help if I was on the computer that had wordpress installed
<cjohnston> heh
<stas> good one :)
<cjohnston> stas: how can i update?
<stas> bzr pull
<cjohnston> ok
<stas> should work
<cjohnston> ok
<cjohnston> done.. yay
<stas> newz2000: http://dev.ubuntu-fl.org/ cjohnston's dev sandbox
<newz2000> stas: that looks much better
<newz2000> I really don't think the text is too small under the logo
<cjohnston> new text or old texxt
<stas> it was :)
<newz2000> the one on the site now
<stas> newz2000: also jono started something http://developer.recreantview.org/
<cjohnston> thats new
<stas> thought that should be kept in secret he said
<newz2000> good change then (font-size)
<newz2000> stas: I saw that last week, looks cool.
<newz2000> Who's implementing the slider?
<stas> its in the new theme
<stas> just add class="slider" to a div with a couple of img tags
<stas> out of the box
<newz2000> it's slick
<newz2000> right arrow is askew
<stas> yeah jono borke it
<stas> broke it
<newz2000> it would also be nice if you could tell the diffrerence between the hit areas on the links
<cjohnston> for some reason all my pretty links arent workign
<cjohnston> wtf
<newz2000> there seems to be three, the left, the right and the middle
<newz2000> but no visual separation
<stas> cjohnston: what links?
<newz2000> stas: maybe if the left and right arrows changed when you moused over to more clearly define the hit area that responds to the arrow
 * newz2000 will mock it up
<cjohnston> all better
<stas> newz2000: yeah, the arrows can be improved, actually jono asked me to use the one from ubuntu.com but then we stopped since we had to ask for (c) permissions
<newz2000> stas: yeah, use what you have but try this
<newz2000> when you mouse over the actual arrow, make it a semi-opaque white box with a transparent arrow
<newz2000> my computer's fscked, let me get a pencil and paper
<stas> :)
<newz2000> stas: http://www.flickr.com/photos/newz2000/4720958163/
<stas> newz2000: hmm I think I can do that
<stas> in css3 there's support for rgba
<stas> where I can add a blurry background
<stas> on hover
<stas> to current arrows
<newz2000> sure, you could do the basic opacity with css2 and then use that for css3 and it would work well for all
<newz2000> my first thought was having the opacity be part of the png file, but either works for me
<stas> newz2000: no, your thought is better
<stas> the pic should be 'inverted' on hover
<stas> newz2000: http://ubuntuone.com/p/7df/
<stas> some rounded arrows would be cool
<stas> but i have no photoshop and I don't have time to mess with gimp :_
<stas> ;)
 * newz2000 checks
<mhall119> inkscape would probably work better anyway
<stas> mhall119: i have no svg sources for that arrow
<mhall119> :(
<stas> it was provided by author of the js slider
<mhall119> gotcha
<stas> so i commit or no?
<newz2000> sorry, having trouble downloading the file
 * newz2000 tries again
<newz2000> stas: just commit and I'll review there. I'm getting u1 proxy errors and my stomach is growling at me
<stas> done
<jono> stas ping?
<stas> pong jono
<jono> hey
<jono> going to do more work on the site today :)
<jono> how do I get the orange button again?
<jono> I want to add a nice big download button
<stas> good, first updated we fixed some bugs and added improvements
<jono> oh one sec
<stas> jono the awesome class
<stas> <a class="awesome">...</a>
<jono> cool :)
<jono> how can I get larget text?
<stas> hmm, one sec
<stas> you need to add style="font-size: 30px;" to overwrite the current font size
<jono> ok cool
<jono> thanks!
<daker> jono, can i see the result?  if you want
<jono> daker, see what result?
<daker> of what your are doing right now
<daker> oki no problem :)
<jono> stas around?
#ubuntu-website 2010-06-22
<stas> jono: yep
 * stas though a bit late
<knome> nah... only an hour
<jpds> knome: When you're competing against the speed of light, that is a long time.
<knome> jpds, you're saying jono is the speed of light? :P
<knome> ugh
<knome> planet ubuntu redirects to pages that do not exist
<knome> like
<knome> http://www.ubuntu.com/Welcome
<knome> http://www.ubuntu.com/developers
<knome> newz2000, ^
<MTecknology> mhall119: hey - http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-website-community/ubuntu-website/light-drupal-theme/changes/1?start_revid=1
<MTecknology> mhall119: all better now - did you jsut ler time take care of it?
<MTecknology> cjohnston go buh-bye :(
<MTecknology> cjohnston: we missed you- i cired
<mhall119> MTecknology: eh?
<mhall119> I did what you suggested
<mhall119> create a new branch without any history
<MTecknology> mhall119: ok - i guess that worked then
<MTecknology> :P
<mhall119> seems to
<MTecknology> mhall119: how's the day going?
<jpds> knome: No.
<knome> jpds, no what? re: jono? :P
<mhall119> MTecknology: day's just starting now
#ubuntu-website 2010-06-23
<jono> hey stas
<stas> jono: hey
<stas> hows going?
<MTecknology> stas: hi
<stas> mhall119: if you got commit access to light-theme, can you add this to head: http://www.chromium.org/developers/how-tos/chrome-frame-getting-started#TOC-Making-Your-Pages-Work-With-Google-
<mhall119> stas: does that have any effect on people running non-ie browsers, or ie without chrome-frame?
<stas> mhall119: none
<stas> its safe
<mhall119> okay
<mhall119> did you make teh change in a branch already?
<stas> mhall119: nope, though I added it into wp project
<mhall119> could you make either a branch with a merge request, or a bug report, so I don't forget to do it
<stas> mhall119: ok ill create a branch and request merge
<mhall119> thanks stas
<stas> mhall119: whats the current dev branch to ask for merge?
<stas> nvm
<Viper550> hey
<daker> newz2000, is there any plan to redesign the wiki ?
<newz2000> daker: yes, as a matter of fact there is. :-)
<newz2000> It will be my next project and is slated for completion by the end of July
<daker> Oh great thanks :D
<Viper550> newz2000, need help with that?
<newz2000> That is a good question, I haven't started it yet, but I do have one wish...
<newz2000> I wish that moin's themeing system didn't suck
<newz2000> And so I'm entertaining the thought of graphting mako or django themes onto moin
<newz2000> I probably won't, but I'm thinking about it
<Viper550> I'm gonna try making a fluxbb theme for the style
<newz2000> I've not heard of fluxbb yet, is it a forum?
<daker> is the old PunBB
<newz2000> ah
<Viper550> update of punbb 1.2
<daker> fluxbb is the new PunBB made by the Punbb users
<daker> hoho a goal for Australia
<stas> Viper550: there's and old theme for fluxbb at forum.ubuntu.ro
<stas> if you think it can be usefull
<stas> i can share the sources
<Viper550> I'm using the base-theme sources
<stas> ah, ok, great
<daker> hohoho 2 - 0
<Viper550> http://fluxbb.org/forums/ hmm obstacle time with the funky header
<Viper550> on the forums
<stas> Viper550: what do you mean?
<Viper550> row column and table header on one row. the mockup seems to be made for vBulletin 4
<Viper550> gonna bring a dev in here for help
<stas> Viper550: i didn't get it, I can help you with code, I customized last fluxbb theme we use on ubuntu.ro
<Viper550> yeah. FluxBB 1.4 has a new default theme
<FSX> Hai
<Viper550> they're using some funky new elements in this
<FSX> Hmm?
<Viper550> HTML5 stuff
<FSX> Is that a problem?
<Viper550> its making it a little harder to bring in their CSS files. I've got the base stylesheet from Oxygen, but its also importing the ubuntu-site-theme
<Viper550> lp:ubuntu-website/light-base-theme
<FSX> Can you give me some more info? I just got here and don't really know what you're doing.
<stas> Viper550: I suggest you use the base theme as a preview and write your own css depending on fluxbb layout
<stas> FSX: basically he's trying to port the new ubuntu layout to a fluxbb theme http://ubuntu.kuzeko.com/forum.html
<Viper550> I was trying that using Air earlier
<FSX> Oh
<FSX> stas: Thanks for the info
<FSX> Viper550: I haven't played with Air yet. It doesn't look like a good start for a new style.
<FSX> Btw, what Ubuntu website is that?
<stas> FSX: rebranded community templates
<Viper550> yeah
<Viper550> I am presuming however it is for vBulletin 4
<FSX> What does that mean? I'm not really familiar with Ubuntu related things. :)
<Viper550> localized ubuntu communities
<Viper550> ubuntu france and ubuntu romania use fluxbb already
<FSX> And who's the next victom?
<stas> FSX: i believe once a template will be offered and supported, more communities might turn using it
<stas> FSX: are you part of fluxbb dev team?
<FSX> Oh, that's what you meant.
<FSX> Yes
<stas> FSX: congrats on 1.4 release
<Viper550> I'm a stylist
<FSX> stas: Thanks
<Viper550> I did one of the themes in the 1.4 package, its an update of Oxygen, but its not default
<Viper550> to me ... it looks like Vista Basic now that I think of it D:
<stas> Viper550: we got a test forum we can use to upgrade with 1.4 and new template
<stas> if that's helpful
<Viper550> hmm. I've got a test board too
<stas> ok, os keep us updated, personally I'm eager to see it live ;)
<Viper550> http://imgur.com/x5H3g.jpg
<stas> nice :)
<FSX> Yea
<Viper550> looking on the mockup, by default air hides the h2 over the board stats
<Viper550> I padded it like in the mock, but need to know - should the header text be there?
<FSX> It's also hidden on Oxygen, but it's there for usability reasons.
<FSX> I think
<Viper550> accessibility
<FSX> Yea
<FSX> Soemthing like that ^^\
<Viper550> http://imgur.com/spB0d.jpg
<FSX> It does look ok without the text
<Viper550> now, handling the table headers
<FSX> I'm going to sleep now, I'll lurk in this channel too tomorrow
<FSX> Goodnigth
<Viper550> stas, your thoughts on the breadcrumb?
<jono_> ping?
<jono_> oops
<jono_> stas ping?
<stas> jono_: pong
<jono_> stas hey
<jono_> what is the code to add the slider again?
<stas> hey
<stas> class="slider"
<jono_> <div class="slider">
<stas> Viper550: only the best if are done in a good way
<jono_> <img .....>
<stas> jono_: yes
<jono_> <img .....>
<jono_> </div>
<jono_> ok cool
<jono_> thanks!
<Viper550> what I'll also need is enough of the ubuntu site css to render the header and footer WITHOUT disrupting the rest of the css
<stas> np
<stas> I said I'm going to write some docs, but just didn't got time
<jono_> stas quick feature request
<jono_> would it possible shade slightly the selected pages in the nav bars?
<stas> jono_: shade slightly?
<stas> make them less visible? of different color?
<jono_> stas the problem is that if I click on a nav entry, I don't know which one is selected
<jono_> so make the nav button a little darker I think
<stas> oh
<stas> ok
<jono_> e.g. on ubuntu.com
<stas> highlight the current page
<jono_> click on one of the nav options
<jono_> it applies to both the nav bars too
<Viper550> jono_, I'm working on a fluxbb theme port of the new theme
<jono_> Viper550, cool :)
<stas> jono_: update to rev 23
<stas> should be done
<Viper550> tryin' to do the footer now
<Viper550> stas http://iidxfreak.com/forum/index.php trying to get the header in
<stas> Viper550: keep it up, looks nice
<Viper550> stas so what are the link colors?
<stas> Viper550: http://www.colourlovers.com/palette/1140455/Ubuntu_Lucid_Lynx
<Viper550> cause the mockup just uses the usual blue/purple
<Viper550> trying to fix up the logo font size
#ubuntu-website 2010-06-24
<Viper550> almost done
<Viper550> saas just gotta get the footer in
<Viper550> anyone here
<knome> no
<Viper550> knome, yeah right :)
<knome> :)
<Viper550> knome, http://iidxfreak.com/forum/index.php trying to make thos work
<knome> so what is not working?
<Viper550> the font sizes
<knome> mm-hmm?
<Viper550> http://ubuntu.kuzeko.com/forum.html trying to be close to
<knome> did you notice that the forum post titles are inside <h2> ?
<Viper550> yeah
<Viper550> earlier I had not imported the stylesheet... watch
<Viper550> refresh, and you get a more correct look, but then the footer turns to mush
<knome> heh
<knome> are you at all familiar with css? :P
<Viper550> mostly, but I don't know what's going on, I was trying to make a version of the CSS stripped down to just what was needed to render the header and footer, simply because I wanted to theme the rest using fluxbb syntax
<knome> mm-hmm
<knome> anyway, i think i'll have to hit the bed
<knome> i'll be back tomorrow and can look into it if you still have that problem
<knome> see you! :)
<cjohnston> newz2000: ping
<cjohnston> mdke:
<cjohnston> ping
<newz2000> hey cjohnston, what's up?
<cjohnston> is the wiki gonna get a face lift at all?
<newz2000> cjohnston: that seems to be a popular question today
<newz2000> or recently
<cjohnston> good
<newz2000> yes, it will be my next project, probably starting next week but definitely done by the end of July
<cjohnston> hehe
<cjohnston> sweet
<newz2000> the uncertainty comes from needing to work with the design team on it
<newz2000> Mark keeps them running at full capacity so there's always unpredictability regarding time frames
<cjohnston> ic
<Viper550> good morning
<Viper550> stas, having an issue in webkit
<stas> morning
<stas> Viper550: shoot
<Viper550> the navbar isn't RIGHT at the top. It works correctly in gecko though
<Viper550> and I mean the sub-navbar (brdmenu)
<Viper550> http://iidxfreak.com/forum/index.php
<Viper550> works fine on the mockup
<Viper550> stas I'm putting it up on launchpad now
<stas> Viper550: remove overflow: hidden from #brdmenu ul
<stas> and put it to #brdmenu
<stas> also set brdmenu to height: 40px;
<stas> should work
<stas> newz2000: http://planet.ubuntu.ro/
<Viper550> stas, does! thanks :)
<newz2000> stas: awesome!
<stas> i'need to clean up a bit the branch (got a lot of romanian there) and will ask for merge after
<newz2000> stas: cool, I know jdub will be excited
<stas> we'll see :)
<Viper550> we just need to get the footer and header pixel perfect first
<newz2000> Viper550: are you doing this?
<stas> Viper550: push the branch so we can see if there's something we can help with
<Viper550> https://code.launchpad.net/~viper550/ubuntu-website/ubuntu-fluxbb-theme
<Viper550> already did
<Viper550> also I just updated just now, there's now a different post icon look
<Viper550> maybe someone could also help fix up brdwelcome, I'm gonna commit again
<Viper550> newz2000, yes. I'm making a fluxbb theme
<stas> newz2000: the planet venus theme is in repo
<stas> lp:~sushkov/ubuntu-website/light-planet-theme
<Viper550> that's what its called? Venus?
<stas> is planetplanet rewritten
<Viper550> oh wait ... I thought the actual theme we're all using
<Viper550> stas I'm fixing the branch, it didn't have every file yet
<Viper550> stas, now the launchpad repo has the content in it
<stas> Viper550: ok, ill take a look at it
<stas> thanks
<Viper550> stas http://imgur.com/urEom.jpg got it
<Viper550> oh, and fluxbb 1.4 has RSS built-in
<Viper550> stas, now we need to get the footer and header pixel perfect
<stas> Viper550: check out the http://planet.ubuntu.ro/
<Viper550> I saw
<stas> you will see a border
<stas> add the same to your theme
<stas> otherway its too white
<Viper550> different font too?
<stas> you can keep the font but i would use the same
<stas> the border is important for eyes especially :)
<Viper550> looks hotter
<Viper550> looks uglier to me with that font set
<Viper550> "	font-family: Helvetica,Arial,'Liberation Sans',FreeSans,sans-serif; "
<Viper550> stas also, delete your copy, re-pull it, and upload it again, I changed the folder structure on the repository
<Viper550> cause I changed the name to Light
<Viper550> stas, we now just need to get the css for the footer working
<Viper550> anyone here who can help?
<Viper550> alejandraobregon, don't let me gooooo
<Viper550> anyway, anyone still here?
<knome> no
<Viper550> lol.. anyway that theme is almost done, I just need to get the footer in
<stas> guys who's on ie here?
<knome> stas, i've got ie collection installed in vbox
<stas> knome: can you test a webpage for me?
<stas> http://planet.ubuntu.ro/
<knome> with which ie?
<stas> knome: any of them
<stas> though 7/8 is ok
<knome> just a moment
<Viper550> I use Firefox nightly, sorry
<knome> i'll fire up vbox
<Viper550> but I got IE 8
<stas> looks like planet venus doesn't play well in ie
<stas> an encoding issue
<Viper550> stas, eew, you're right
<stas> will report upstrean
<knome> hmm
<stas> upstream
<knome> true
<Viper550> while in other news, my fluxbb theme is almost done
<Viper550> I got it up in launchpad now
<newz2000> Viper550: I'd love to see another screenshot or a working demo
<Viper550> how to make a working demo
<Viper550> 1. install fluxbb 1.4 final
<Viper550> 2. bzr branch lp:~viper550/ubuntu-website/ubuntu-fluxbb-theme
<Viper550> 3. Upload the resulting Light.css and Light folder in the styles directory
<newz2000> how to make a working demo for someone who has only 90 seconds?
<newz2000> ;-)
<Viper550> newz2000, http://iidxfreak.com/forum/ go here
<newz2000> Thanks
<newz2000> More software should come with a tool to pre-populate it with valid data
<Viper550> next thing I need to do is get the footer working
<newz2000> That looks really good, the theme looks clean and highly readable
<Viper550> but I'm having issues getting the footer working exactly like the mockup
<Viper550> http://ubuntu.kuzeko.com/forum.html
<newz2000> Viper550: in your demo, what is the box next to "This goes somewhere"?
<Viper550> redirection
<Viper550> new posts icon is orange (plus "[ New posts ]" comes up next to the title
<newz2000> oh, I see. So an icon will show up there once it's properly configured?
<stas> knome, Viper550 can you try again?
<Viper550> actually, that's just the icon that comes up when the forum is a link elsewhere
<newz2000> oh, I see
<Viper550> this system just uses solid css-based blocks as their post icons by default
<Viper550> hit f5 on index and watch
<knome> i'm away from vbox already. Viper550 ? :P
<Viper550> oh
<newz2000> So I have a little issue with this theme, but it could be because there's no real content there yet
<Viper550> IE8 + Windows Vista = work
<newz2000> And unfortunately it's one of those hard-to describe problems
<newz2000> but there's a general feeling of mis-alignment, chaos or messiness
<stas> Viper550: thanks
<Viper550> hmm, does the forum even need the main footer?
<Viper550> http://iidxfreak.com/forum/index.php anyone wanna help me get this footer spaced right?
<newz2000> Viper550: what's wrong with it? Looks lovely. ;-)
 * newz2000 has to find the firebug equiv for chrome
<stas> newz2000: there's firebug light that works OK with it
<newz2000> I just found the chrome developer tools, I think it'll work
<stas> except those suck :)
<Viper550> there's a gap
<newz2000> Viper550: get rid of the margin on dd first
<newz2000> #page-footer a { text-decoration: none; }
<Viper550> got it
<newz2000> try adding to that rule above display: block; width: 100%; border-bottom: 1px dotted #333;
<Viper550> http://imgur.com/siPDP.jpg is what I was talking about
<newz2000> ah, ok
 * newz2000 goes back to reading up for his lesson in packaging tomorrow
<Viper550> god I'm starting to just HATE em
<stas> newz2000: juse before you disappear, are there any other request for wordpress theme, or we can mark it as stable? Ubuntu-ro community is eager to start rebuilding ubuntu.ro this weekend
<newz2000> stas: From what I've seen I'm ready to see it in the wild, should we call it a public beta?
<stas> i'm all for it
<newz2000> I'm in.
<stas> also, we mentioned some wordpress plugin for launchpad integration
<stas> any news about it?
<newz2000> just a moment
<stas> having that will definetely make people wanna move to wordpress
<Viper550> fluxbb `1.4 has rss support, but you'll need to change the urls for it
<Viper550> *but it uses different urls for it
<stas> Viper550: just add a footer like the on in planet's theme, dont copycat it only if there's no real reason for that
<Turl> newz2000: hi, may I pm you?
<newz2000> Turl: you may
<Viper550> I'm just making this a template that can be adapted by the other sites
<stas> having it simply with some contact info and powered by i think is enough for a forum
<stas> Viper550: there's a template for that already, so it might be overhead
<Viper550> that's what I'm making it from
<newz2000> let's remember to have a discussion about footers soon. I wonder if we can help each other (loco teams) SEO wise by leveraging that footer properly
<stas> newz2000: +1 some link exchange would be really awesome
<newz2000> Is there some way we can make a todo list so that before any theme leaves beta we have it figured out and implemented?
<stas> wiki?
<newz2000> we'll have to remember to look there...
<newz2000> another way might be to taget a bug for a milestone, which may be more work and no guarantte we'll remember it either. :-)
<stas> :) ok, also true
<newz2000> ok, lets just remember it. One of us won't forget
<stas> about that, I think I can write some app on google app engine that can pull randomly some community links and generate a js that can be included on any webpage
<newz2000> well, search engines ignore JS like that, so it will only have partial usefulness
<stas> didn't know that...
<stas> so we should offer a plugin for each cms
* newz2000 changed the topic of #ubuntu-website to: The Ubuntu Web Presence Team | We have an email list | see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Website for more info | TODO: policy on footer SEO before any theme leaves beta
<newz2000> stas: Maybe just have a default value that includes some good links in it
<stas> depends if there will be somebody to maintain that list
<Viper550> trying to make footer-links not padded
 * stas brb gone after donuts
<newz2000> Viper550: padding on your dd
<newz2000> I mean margin
<newz2000> I'm like some college student who doesn't want to do their homework and is looking for a distraction
 * newz2000 goes back to reading about packaging
<Viper550> whatever I do isn't working
<newz2000> oh, maybe it's the ul
<newz2000> ul.footer-links: padding-left: 0;
<Viper550> okay, now I can't get the dt back in the right place
<newz2000> stas: when you get a chance, see if you can access this branch: https://code.launchpad.net/wordpress-launchpad-integration
<newz2000> and thsi one: https://code.launchpad.net/wordpress-teams-integration
 * stas back, no donuts, got vaffles
<stas> newz2000: got both, reading the code now
<stas> thanks
<Viper550> power outage
<Viper550> but I'm back now
<Viper550> all I must do now is get the footnote positioned right
<stas> newz2000: i can see that wordpress-teams-integration is not finished
<stas> also the openid uri doesn't repond and some required files are missing from repo
#ubuntu-website 2010-06-25
<Viper550> stas, newz2000 the generic "not yet country branded" version of the fluxbb skin has been committed
<Viper550> as in the footer version
<Viper550> you said the romania guys have a test board?
<Viper550> hmm?
<stas> Viper550: yes check forum.ubuntu.ro
<stas> i can give you an instance of that as test board
<Lirodon> stas okay
<Lirodon> stas, I presume it runs fluxbb 1.2 right now?
<Viper550> morning
<Viper550> stas, so, the style is now pretty much done
<stas> Viper550: i'm a bit busy now, can we leave it for later? thanks
<Viper550> okay
<Viper550> newz2000, and also, I got it down perfect now too
<newz2000> Viper550: sorry, got bumped offline and have no scrollback, do you mean the forum theme is perfect?
<Viper550> newz2000, yeah
<newz2000> cool, do you have a preview somewhere?
<Viper550> newz2000, I got the code up on launchpad
<Viper550> https://code.launchpad.net/~viper550/ubuntu-website/ubuntu-fluxbb-theme
<newz2000> ok, time to get some beta testers, do you know of any who want to try?
<newz2000> Maybe timo in finland would help
<newz2000> actually, his may be too busy for beta testing
<stas> newz2000, Viper550 you're terrific, I asked to wait a bit
<stas> I can offer you test sandbox
<stas> just a bit later
<Viper550> I only know of two locos using FluxBB, Romania and France
<Viper550> I know there's a language pack for 1.4 in French
<Viper550> but anyway,
<Viper550> stas, get it set up please, I'll see what I can do about the language stuff
<Viper550> stas, does the current forum run 1.2?
<stas> Viper550: yes
<Viper550> there's a major internationalization change on 1.4: the admin panel can be translated too
<Viper550> so the romanian translation will need to be redone
<stas> yeah, I know, I'll push that into our community once we test the theme and see how it goes
<Viper550> The only real mod they did was RSS, right?
<Viper550> cause 1.4 has RSS built-in
<stas> our fluxbb is all modded
<stas> we got image uploads integrated
<stas> rss
<stas> rating
<stas> custom reporting system
<stas> plenty of them
<Viper550> hmm
<Viper550> here's the odd part: 1.4 is based off 1.2
<Viper550> I built it on 1.4, it might still work on 1.2
<Viper550> so we'll just have to test and find out
<stas> Viper550: no, the plan is to upgrade the whole board
<Viper550> stas okay then
<stas> thats why i need some more time, can't just upload and go
<Viper550> I know
<Viper550> but anyway, the theme source is on launchpad
<Viper550> https://code.launchpad.net/~viper550/ubuntu-website/light-fluxbb-theme
<Viper550> I also sent it up to cjohnston for merge review
<stas> Viper550: Ill do my best to set it up during this weekend if not today
<stas> k
<stas> you can take a break till then
<Viper550> stas`, you know we have an extension repository on the fluxbb site?
<Viper550> might do a dokuwiki theme next
<Viper550> stas, now I'm gonna do dokuwiki
<stas> Viper550: ubuntu uses moinmoin a lot afaik, dont know about docuwiki usages
<Viper550> ubuntu-fr uses dokuwiki
<stas> oh, i see now
<Viper550> until I can get moin going on my other host (if I can)
<stas> talk to newz2000 for moinmoin stuff, he mentioned it as his next big project :)
<newz2000> trying to ruin a perfectly good weekend for me by mentioning Moin on a friday afternoon?
<stas> :D not me
 * stas slaps himself
<Viper550> well I'm starting on a dokuwiki theme
<Viper550> http://liroslab.a60.us/doku/doku.php?id=start
#ubuntu-website 2010-06-26
<Viper550> I'm in a hotel room, so I can't use bazaar (VCS are set up on my deskto, not my laptop), but I can still work on that other style
<Viper550> hey
#ubuntu-website 2010-06-27
<Viper550> hey
<MTecknology> hi
<Viper550> hey
<Viper550> stas hey
<stas> Viper550: sorry still busy, I will ping you when I got news
#ubuntu-website 2011-06-20
<mhall119> cjohnston: ew, sucks, what's wrong with it, do you know?
<mhall119> cjohnston: you can probably remove some of the print statements, since they seem to cause confusion
<mhall119> but you're probably too hot to care about it right now
<cjohnston> mhall119: i like the statements, i think the locations are a little off
<cjohnston> are you still around?
<cjohnston> mhall119: bug #799559
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 799559 in ubuntu-django-foundations (and 1 other project) "Fix print statements (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/799559
<cjohnston> sorry for spam, im cleaning up our blueprints
<cjohnston> nigelb: when you come back around.... 'Pull blueprint data using the LP API, not screen scraping' is just comitted and not fix released correct? If so, the proper status is INPROGRESS.. It's not done until fix released
<cjohnston> mhall119: Ronnie daker_ nigelb, on this work item: 'List of teams grouped by language instead of continent' which is assigned to Ronnie... I just wnat to clarify.. It is going to be in addition to by continent, and not just replace the listing by continent? if that isn't the plan, my suggestion would be to offer both... not just by language
<mhall119> cjohnston: I believe the "use lp api instead of screen scraping" is landed in trunk
<mhall119> I consider that "Done"
<mhall119> cjohnston: in addition to was my understanding of that one as well
<mhall119> nigelb: "Attribute the pictures Bug #763114: TODO" are you working on that?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 763114 in loco-directory "Provide required attribution for photos (affects: 1) (heat: 7)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/763114
<cjohnston> mhall119: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WorkItemsHowto#Work_items_as_linked_bugs   Fix Released is DONE for status
<cjohnston> ac is fixed
<mhall119> ok
<cjohnston> I'm going to try to test everything with LD and send the RT tomorrow
<cjohnston> ive been saying that for a week :-(
<paultag> cjohnston: dude, no stress. You work too hard.
<cjohnston> I know that theres no stress.. its just something I want to get done cause there are a couple really cool features that I really wanna see
<cjohnston> im off to go sweat in bed while it cools off in here... g'nite
<nigelb> mhall119: yes
<nigelb> cjohnston: bah, okay
<Ronnie> cjohnston: yes, side by side, i hope i have time soon to work on it
<YoBoY> good morning
<nigelb> mhall119: Can I convince you to do a summit release next week?
<mhall119> nigelb: probably, any major changes?
<nigelb> mhall119: mostly whatever we've fixed
<nigelb> mhall119: I'll close my brances by then
<mhall119> nigelb: do we have a production branch of summit yet?
<nigelb> mhall119: no.
<nigelb> mhall119: do we want to do it that way?
<mhall119> shall we take the opportunity to make one?
<mhall119> I think so
<nigelb> ok, tell me how and I can do it
<mhall119> especially if we're going to be doing big changes to summit in the near future, but want ot keep a stable branch for the Linaro summit in August
<nigelb> hrm, yes
<mhall119> just get a clean copy of trunk, and push it to lp:~summit-hackers/summit/production
<mhall119> and from that point on we'll merge trunk into it as we do releases
<nigelb> ok
<nigelb> will do tonight
<mhall119> it's not tonight yet?
<nigelb> mhall119: its 6:40 pm
<nigelb> Its still sort of dusk :)
<mhall119> https://launchpad.net/~mhall119/+archive/ppa/+build/2581144
<daker> wooww
<nigelb> mhall119: zomg WIN
<mhall119> now win yet, but getting there
<cjohnston> mhall119: i thought we were gonna clean the old crap out and make a new trunk and then make a production
<mhall119> I think it'll take too long to clean our old crap
<cjohnston> sounds like a good project for the man in charge
<cjohnston> mhall119: any chance of reviewing that branch i pushed yesterday? I'm going to try really hard to get the release ready tonight.
<cjohnston> not really a huge deal tho
#ubuntu-website 2011-06-21
<cjohnston> anyone able to qa https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisjohnston/loco-directory/wording/+merge/65283?
<cjohnston> its done! yay
<mhall119> approved
<mhall119> cjohnston: once it lands, do you want to update the .pot file so the translators can make the necessary changes?
<cjohnston> ya
<cjohnston> should I add it to production or not worry about it and do a maint release in a week?
<cjohnston> there isnt really anything *major* in it
<cjohnston> I need a list of noteworthy changes with 0.3.3
<cjohnston> * My Teams
<cjohnston> * Meetings in Local TZ
<cjohnston> * Define a team preferred TZ
<cjohnston> * Mothership
<cjohnston> * Virtual Events
<cjohnston> anything else?
<cjohnston> mornin
<nigelb> morning cjohnston
<mhall119> cjohnston: you bumpted the ubuntu_website version in bzr_apps, right?
<cjohnston> in loco_directory? yes
<mhall119> cjohnston: Also the "Previously Used" venues
<cjohnston> gotcha.. good one
<cjohnston> mhall119: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~loco-directory-dev/loco-directory/0.2/view/head:/loco_directory/settings.py#L186
<mhall119> I assume that revision has the mothership?
<cjohnston> yup
<cjohnston> iirc thats the current revision
<mhall119> ok
<mhall119> cjohnston: nigelb: relevent to us: http://micknelson.wordpress.com/2011/06/21/develop-and-deploy-with-virtualenv/
<nigelb> mhall119: neat!
#ubuntu-website 2011-06-22
<cjohnston> howd
<cjohnston> y
<mhall119> hiya
<daker> another spam bug 800676
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 800676 in loco-directory "SPAM in the Microblogging widget (affects: 3) (heat: 14)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/800676
<nigelb> mhall119: jealous of cjohnston and me yet?:P
<nigelb> https://dev.launchpad.net/Contributions
<mhall119> yes
<mhall119> though jamalta has you both beat
<cjohnston> mhall119: nigelb fwiw I was told by james_w that they are not using Summit in August, so we are free!
<james_w> break it to your heart's content! :-)
<cjohnston> only if you help :-P
<cjohnston> and if it is already broken, is it possible to break it
<nigelb> \o/
<nigelb> james_w: Any specific reason you aren't?
<james_w> nigelb, we're not using blueprints for setting schedules
<nigelb> Ah, yes
<nigelb> james_w: and what are you folks using instead of summit?
<james_w> the wiki
<nigelb> heh, WIN.
<nigelb> :-)
<mhall119> james_w: I bet that'll work out just fine...
<Ronnie> mhall119, cjohnston, daker_: first concept: http://ubuntuone.com/p/10gg/
<cjohnston> lookin good
<mhall119> Ronnie: looking very good
<Ronnie> i think the homepage needs more info to be tab worthy, but i dont know what we are missing
<cjohnston> i think thats a good start
<Ronnie> true, we can expand it later
<mhall119> Ronnie: as long as we get "more" tab worthy, we're making the right kind of progress
<mhall119> Ronnie: my only concern is the image size
<Ronnie> mhall119: that was mine too
<mhall119> if this is going to be on a tab I go back to, I won't want to scroll down each time to see the content
<Ronnie> i tried a slide of 3 images but that feeled not right
<Ronnie> i also tried variations without the second navbar, which isnt very usefull on the homepage
<mhall119> Ronnie: I like how you placed the google maps, but it might need a caption to explain what the markers are
<Ronnie> mhall119, cjohnston: new version:
<Ronnie> http://ubuntuone.com/p/10gg/
<Ronnie> maybe we should separate the home page and the social page. therefore the social (tab-worthy) page will be smaller
<YoBoY> great Ronnie but like the others, the photo is taking too much space, big pictures like that are more suitable for static informative pages
<Ronnie> YoBoY: if you want to play with the design: http://ubuntuone.com/p/10gf/
<cjohnston> Ronnie: the size on cloud.u.c isnt bad
<mhall119> Ronnie: I like the headers
<Ronnie> mhall119: just normal h2 for the main-content ;)
<mhall119> yeah, but it makes it much clearer what the content is
<YoBoY> how can you work with so many layers :D
<Ronnie> YoBoY: Gimp 2.7
<Ronnie> layer grouping
<YoBoY> ok, I understand, only have the 2.6
<YoBoY> and i'm more used to inkscape
<Ronnie> YoBoY: you should update, 2.7 has single window modus
<Ronnie> mhall119, YoBoY: new update http://ubuntuone.com/p/10gg/
<YoBoY> yes I know, you already told me that once :)
<YoBoY> better
<YoBoY> what do you plan to put on the 4 blocks under the images ?
<Ronnie> YoBoY: http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5184/5763041728_9d776baccd_o.jpg
<YoBoY> ha yes jono mockup right ?
<Ronnie> yup
<Ronnie> putting the right content in the blocks add an additional 8 layers ;)
<YoBoY> having these blocks and an empty second level navigation seems strange to me
<Ronnie> YoBoY: true, i noticed that before
<Ronnie> http://ubuntuone.com/p/10gg/
<YoBoY> erasing the menu is not the solution, you lost the search field :)
<cjohnston> Ronnie: i like that one better.. then we can have a global jam advertisement image on the right.. and two other things
<Ronnie> cjohnston: that should be possible
<mhall119> I agree with YoBoY, we should keep the sub-nav for the search field
#ubuntu-website 2011-06-24
<AlanBell> with http://webapps.ubuntu.com/marketplace/europe/ is there a way to get a listing for just one country? Anyone know who the contact is for that application?
<nigelb> AlanBell: someone from ISD should know.
<nigelb> mhall119, newz2000 ^^
<jpds> AlanBell: http://webapps.ubuntu.com/marketplace/europe/#Bulgaria
<AlanBell> interesting
<AlanBell> can you put an anchor link in an iframe I wonder
<AlanBell> I think the thing just needs enhancing
<AlanBell> and integrating with loco.ubuntu.com
<AlanBell> I want to see a page with a list of the UK marketplace and a google map alongside with where they all are
<mhall119> cjohnston: nigelb: https://code.launchpad.net/~mhall119/loco-directory/meeting-unicode-error/+merge/65810
<mhall119> look! it even has a test case!
<nigelb> mhall119: \o/
<nigelb> mhall119: when you land tests into LD? Or is this first?
<mhall119> first that I know of
<nigelb> mhall119: You win. You get 100 internets :_)
<nigelb> :-)
<mhall119> oh great, where am I gonna put 100 internet?
<mhall119> it's not like I have a truck I can just dump them into
<cjohnston> nigelb: you should have given him 100 more bugs to fix
<nigelb> cjohnston: deal :D
#ubuntu-website 2011-06-25
<daker> mhall119, concerning this item : Read-write API for LD, what i need to do ?
<daker> nigelb, ^
<nigelb> daker: The API should probably be an oauth provider so we can have clients connect to it.
<daker> ah
<daker> and what the point of having a write permission ?
<nigelb> daker: so that wwe can have things like Unity Places
<nigelb> or a phone client
<nigelb> daker: Its not high priority, one of thins that came up
<nigelb> and its not an easy item to do.
<nigelb> Oauth spec is needly complicated.
<mhall119> I don't think Unity places need write capability
<daker> yep
<nigelb> sure
<nigelb> I don't remember what was the train of thought back then.
<cjohnston> I'm not sure about write api.. Not sure I see the point
#ubuntu-website 2011-06-26
<cjohnston> blah
<mhall119> bango
<cjohnston> was my response too mean?
<mhall119> he can take it
<mhall119> I mean, if you're going to make fun of all of Alabama, you gotta accept taking a hit for a misspelling
<cjohnston> I'm sorry, but if your making fun of a state and trying to imply that they aren't smart, and you misspell banjo.. I mean.. c'mon
<cjohnston> hehe
<cjohnston> pretty much ditto
<cjohnston> I had something worse that I had wanted to say, but I didn't want to be a total ass
<nigelb> cjohnston: I think you made your point well ;)
<cjohnston> :-)
#ubuntu-website 2012-06-18
<daker-cloud> hi
<daker-cloud> cjohnston: wanna do some reviews :) ?
<khampal> hello all
<khampal> just thought I'd pop in and see what goes on in here
<cjohnston> daker-cloud: bug mhall119
<cjohnston> :-)
 * mhall119 's review says "ask cjohnston to review it"
<cjohnston> nice try
<daker-cloud> :)
<daker-cloud> mhall119: cjohnston http://i.imgur.com/3hZHJ.png
<daker-cloud> SOS cjohnston mhall119
#ubuntu-website 2012-06-19
<cjohnston> mhall119: does http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~chrisjohnston/+junk/qa-dash-init/revision/12 look sain to remove the message about needing ./manage.py init everytime you run a manage command
<mhall119> looks okay to me, does it work?
<cjohnston> it worked for me.. but id love to have you try it out
#ubuntu-website 2012-06-21
<dpm> hey, does anyone know of a way to easily generate a countdown banner to put on developer.ubuntu.com/showdown? Sort of like the release countdown banners
<dpm> newz2000, a question for you when you're up later on? ^^
<newz2000> dpm: hey. We don't auto generate them, they're hand crafted.
<cjohnston> newz2000: the script part..
<newz2000> However, there are numerous examples on the wiki pages that have source included
<newz2000> oh
<newz2000> yes, there is a python script in the source branch...
 * newz2000 looks for it
<cjohnston> Sure, they would have to create the banners.
<newz2000> dpm: lp:ubuntu-website/countdown
<newz2000> it is just a cron script that updates symlinks nightly
<dpm> excellent, thanks newz2000
<newz2000> it is *critical* that it run *after* midnight, not before.
 * dpm looks
<newz2000> Otherwise you get an off by one error
<dpm> thanks
<daker-cloud> hi
<cjohnston> hey
<daker-cloud> wsup man :)
<cjohnston> not much.. trying to get some personal stuff done.. did alot of packaging stuff done yesterday trying to get django backported.. have a ton of testing to do now tho
#ubuntu-website 2012-06-22
<AlanBell> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-uk/1603/detail/ popey has been testing the comment system
<AlanBell> dunno if we want to fix it or just give popey a slap
<nigelb> AlanBell: can we do both? :D
<cjohnston> AlanBell: file a bug and assign it to popey?
<AlanBell> cjohnston: perfect ;)
<daker> AlanBell, there is a fix waiting to be reviewed
<daker> https://code.launchpad.net/~daker/loco-team-portal/fix.616547/+merge/107553
<AlanBell> nice
<daker> cjohnston, wanna test the MP ツ
<cjohnston> daker: I'm trying to migrate a server right now.. I'll try to work on reviews later today.
<daker> ok tyt ツ
<cjohnston> moving servers and switching web servers.. nginx ftw
#ubuntu-website 2012-06-23
<daker-cloud> hi
<daker-cloud> mhall119: cjohnston what do you think http://i.imgur.com/MDFy2.png ?
#ubuntu-website 2013-06-18
<Ronnie> Sinds een paar dagen heb ik last van erge laggy flash video's
<Ronnie> Het lijkt na de flash update van afgelopen week gekomen te zijn, maar door de oude flash weer terug te zetten lost het probleem nog niet op
<Ronnie> Iemand enig idee?
<Ronnie> oops, sorry. Wrong channel
#ubuntu-website 2013-06-20
<mhall119> daker: will you be able to make the 20:30 UTC call today?
<daker> mhall119: yep
<mhall119> cool, see you then
<mhall119> daker: I'll be a minute, my laptop randomly rebooted on me
<daker> :)
#ubuntu-website 2019-06-18
<brainwash> any chance to remove this requirement now in 2019?
<brainwash> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website-content/+bug/784485
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 784485 in ubuntu-website-content "Ubuntu pastebin requires Launchpad credentials for getting the plaintext version of a paste" [Undecided,Won't fix]
